# نبارك لاخينا م / ابو ربحي الاشراف على قسم هندسة السيارات



## engineer (25 فبراير 2015)

​
نبارك لأخينا م / ابو ربحي الاشراف على قسم هندسة السيارات ونشكر له قبوله لمهام الاشراف التى أسندت اليه متمنين له من الله تعالى دوام التوفيق والنجاح وللجميع بالملتقى 

جزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## ayelamayem77 (25 فبراير 2015)

الف مبروك


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (25 فبراير 2015)

الاشرلف مسؤوليه - اللهم انت المعين


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (25 فبراير 2015)

الف مبروك


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (25 فبراير 2015)

الســــلام عليكم الف مبروك ووفقكم الله​


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (25 فبراير 2015)

الف مبروك و بالتوفيق دائما


----------



## hopeful 7 (25 فبراير 2015)

الف مبروك


----------



## EmadEzzat (25 فبراير 2015)

الف مبروك


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (26 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم
تمنياتي لجميع الأخوة والأخوات دوام الصحة والتوفيق


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (26 فبراير 2015)

دعواتي بالتوفيق و التقدم


----------



## محمد السعيد على (26 فبراير 2015)

اعانكم الله على هذا العمل ووفقكم وكتب لكم التوفيق والنجاح


----------



## ahmedt2222 (26 فبراير 2015)

مبروك بالتوفيق


----------



## AHMADBHIT (26 فبراير 2015)

الســــلام عليكم الف مبروك ووفقكم الله


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (26 فبراير 2015)

*تريليون مبروك
*​


----------



## بسام.م.ب (26 فبراير 2015)

الف مبروك ​


----------



## king of rap (26 فبراير 2015)

ألف مبروك يا هندسة


----------



## حسين الصغير (26 فبراير 2015)

مبارك اخانا هذا شرف لنا جميعا


----------



## نسيم الصفوري (26 فبراير 2015)

مبروك


----------



## السندباد المساحي (26 فبراير 2015)

الف مبروك​
​


----------



## محمودشمس (26 فبراير 2015)

نبارك للاخ المهندس / أبو ربحني على هذه الترقيه التى يستحقها . واعانه الله على هذا التكليف


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 فبراير 2015)

الف مبروك والله الموفق .


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (26 فبراير 2015)

مبروك وزاد الله في علمكم


----------



## خالد الحكيم (26 فبراير 2015)

الف مبروك ... وفقكم الله ونفع بكم


----------



## maram maram (26 فبراير 2015)

مبارك لكم وكان الله في عونكم


----------



## mohy_y2003 (26 فبراير 2015)

الف مبروك لاخينا م / ابو ربحي والي الامام دائما وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله 
​


----------



## najdat52 (26 فبراير 2015)

الف مبروك


----------



## freemanghassan (26 فبراير 2015)

مبارك إن شاء الله ..


----------



## سهام معمر (26 فبراير 2015)

نبارك لاخينا المهندس / أبو ربحي على الإشراف
متمنين له مزيدا من التقدم و النجاح في خدمة هذا الصرح العلمي الكبير​


----------



## saad_srs (26 فبراير 2015)

الف الف مبروك وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## أحمد مجدى حرب (26 فبراير 2015)

الف مبروك​
​


----------



## m_3laa993 (26 فبراير 2015)

وفقكم الله


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 فبراير 2015)

ألف مبروك 
[h=2]لاخينا م / ابو ربحي الاشراف على قسم هندسة السيارات[/h]مع تمنياتتي له بالتوفيق في مهمته


----------



## hesham.elkhadrawy (27 فبراير 2015)

مبروك يا بشمهندس علي هذا النجاح الرائع و الباهر


----------



## غسان التكريتي (27 فبراير 2015)

مبروك أخي الغالي مع تمنياتنا برفد الموقع بكافة المواضيع المهمة


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (27 فبراير 2015)

الف مبروك للاخ ابو ربحي


----------



## احمد ابوشهاب (27 فبراير 2015)

الف مبروك وباتوفيق انشاءالله


----------



## اسلام القماش (27 فبراير 2015)

الف الف مبروك


----------



## engtarq (27 فبراير 2015)

بالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## محمد المدار (27 فبراير 2015)

مبارك لكم هذا الاشراف ونسأل الله تعالى ان يعينكم ويهديكم لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## mrtaha (27 فبراير 2015)

مبارك


----------



## عبد القدوس الجزائري (27 فبراير 2015)

*تهنئة بالإشراف*

السلام عليكم

نهنئ الأخ أبو ربحي و نبارك له الإشراف على قسم هندسة السيارات و ندعو الله أن يعينه على هذا التكليف 






سيارة ذاتية الدفع * هدية من قوقل بمناسبة السنة الجديدة *​ 
بالتوفيق​


----------



## مهندس حسين موسى (27 فبراير 2015)

ألف مبروك وربي ايعنك على مهامك الجديدة


----------



## سياف تسيل (28 فبراير 2015)

إن شاء الله ألف مبررروووك


----------



## Ghossun (28 فبراير 2015)

مبروك


----------



## mohammedsaif (28 فبراير 2015)

الف مبروك


----------



## hikhodary (28 فبراير 2015)

مبروك وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## shams alafag (28 فبراير 2015)

الف الف مبرووووووووووووك


----------



## Ahmed Elbhiry (1 مارس 2015)

الف مبروك تمنياتى بالرقى المستمر


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (1 مارس 2015)

الف مبروك وبالتوفيق


----------



## abosreea (1 مارس 2015)

بارك الله لك و جعله الله لك عونا للطاعة آمين


----------



## Eng.Mahmoud elmagl (1 مارس 2015)

الف مبروك وفقك الله


----------



## mohamed sigma (1 مارس 2015)

الف مبروك​


----------



## علي صالح الزيادي (1 مارس 2015)

أسأل الله جل شأنـــــه أن يوفقكم ويرعاكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم


----------



## ali abualaes (1 مارس 2015)

مبروك وانشاء الله المزيد من التقدم والرقي


----------



## مهندس منير صالح (2 مارس 2015)

*الأخ الكريم المهندس / أبو ربحى
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الف مليون مبروك على مهمتك الجديدة فى الاشراف على قسم السيارات بالمنتدى وأنت إن شاء الله أهل لهذه المهمة 
وتقبل تحياتى*


----------



## إعمار (2 مارس 2015)

الف الف مبروك اخ ابو يحي


----------



## إعمار (2 مارس 2015)

قصدي ابو ربحي


----------



## سمير شربك (2 مارس 2015)

ألف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك الله يوفقك بمهمتك الصعبة


----------



## محمد الصلوي 2015 (2 مارس 2015)

ألف ألف مبروك


----------



## م. أمة الرحمن (2 مارس 2015)

*...

الف مبارك


*​


----------



## نميرة (2 مارس 2015)

مبارك والله يوفقه ويسدد خطاه


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (2 مارس 2015)

مبارك اخي العزيز


----------



## AhmedAbdulAzim (3 مارس 2015)

الف مبروك


----------



## اركان هوبي (3 مارس 2015)

الف مبروك


----------



## maged abdelrihim (3 مارس 2015)

مبروووووك


----------



## alssafee (3 مارس 2015)

الف مبروك ووفقك الله


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (3 مارس 2015)

بالتوفيق من الله تبارك وتعالى ونسأله ان يسدد الى الخير خطاكم ان شاء الله


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (3 مارس 2015)

مبررررررررررررروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## ozcan (3 مارس 2015)

الف الف مبرووك الله يحفظك وزادك علما وتواضعا


----------



## s.sakr (3 مارس 2015)

الف مبروك 
تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## adelsuhib (3 مارس 2015)

الف مبروك وبالتوفيق


----------



## inglaid (4 مارس 2015)

الف مبروك و بالتوفيق دائما:13:


----------



## م. ابراهيم عمرية (4 مارس 2015)

وفقك الله للأفضل دائما


----------



## د حسين (4 مارس 2015)

مبروك بش مهندس وفقك الله لما فيه خير البشرية


----------



## ahmednafie (5 مارس 2015)

الف مبروك


----------



## ذو الرس (5 مارس 2015)

مبروك على الاخ ان يكون مشرف اتمنى له ان يحدث طفره من خلال اشرافه على قسم هندسة السيارات


----------



## "غسق" (6 مارس 2015)

الف مبروك:75:


----------



## world wide (6 مارس 2015)

الف مبرووووووووووووووووك


----------



## farouk555 (6 مارس 2015)

ألف ألف مبروك


----------



## كبل (6 مارس 2015)

الف ميروك​


----------



## arch.jehad (7 مارس 2015)

مبروووك أخي ..


----------



## mkhuzanie (7 مارس 2015)

الف مبرووووووووووووووووك:67:


----------



## محمدالنوبى522 (8 مارس 2015)

الف مبروك وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## ozy (8 مارس 2015)

مبارك


----------



## شاكر محمود تركي (8 مارس 2015)

الفففففففففففففففففففففففف مبروك


----------



## elamal1 (8 مارس 2015)




----------



## ربيع المغربي (8 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
الف الف مبروك على المهمة و نسأل الله لكم التوفيق و النجاح .


----------



## khalid ahmad1 (8 مارس 2015)

الف مبروك


----------



## no_way (9 مارس 2015)

الله يعينك ويوفقك ومبارك عليكم


----------



## khalidwdn (9 مارس 2015)

مبارك يا هندسه ودائما في تفوق والى الامام


----------



## khalidwdn (9 مارس 2015)




----------



## Ahmed Gamal Z (9 مارس 2015)

الف مبروك يا بشمهندس


----------



## سيد الجمل (9 مارس 2015)

مبروك يا ريس


----------



## abuail (10 مارس 2015)

الف الف مبروك


----------



## حسن محمد عرفان (10 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
جزاكم الله خيرا ووفقكم الله في طاعته
والف مبروك و بالتوفيق دائما

​


----------



## kamro (10 مارس 2015)

اسلام عليكم انا عمرو منتسب جديد كنت احب ان تضاف قسم جديد اللي هو العمارة الداخلية او ما يسمي ب التصميم الداخلي


----------



## kamro (10 مارس 2015)

مبروك يا بش منهندس


----------



## سنـــــان (10 مارس 2015)

الف مبروك اخونا الكريـــــــــــــــــم


----------



## أبومنة (10 مارس 2015)

مبارك للأخ الكريم على مهمة الإشراف ، أسأل الله أن يعينه على أداء أعبائها


----------



## طالب هندسة ناجح (10 مارس 2015)

مبروك ي بشمهندس


----------



## yahya1984 (11 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم
تمنياتي لجميع الأخوة والأخوات دوام الصحة والتوفيق


----------



## نزار الفاتح (11 مارس 2015)

الف الف مبروك


----------



## أحمد كامل طه (11 مارس 2015)

الف مبروك و نتمنى لكم دائما التوفيق


----------



## mshkoreen (11 مارس 2015)

الف الف مبروك


----------



## نجم 2007 (12 مارس 2015)

مبروك و بالتوفيق


----------



## الاكوع (17 مارس 2015)

اتمنا لك التوفيق


----------



## العقاب الهرم (26 مارس 2015)

مبارك اخي الحبيب ابو ربحي
اسال المولي لك التوفيق والسداد


----------



## ابو ربحي (4 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم / اسف لتاخري في الرد على اخواني ولكن هناك معقوات كبيرة كانت والحمدلله قد زالت ,, اشكر ثقة الادارة واتمنى ان اكون على قدر هذه الثقة ولا يسعنى الا ان اقول شكرا لملتقانا الذي علمنا الكثير بمواضيعه بتعاملاته من مشرفين واعضاء


----------



## جمال لاشين (9 يونيو 2015)

الهم يعينك على اسئلتنا


----------



## alhilal omer (15 يونيو 2015)

مبارك للأخ الكبير


----------



## جمال لاشين (2 يوليو 2015)

بصراحة بعد التعامل معة هو مهندس شاطر


----------



## ابو ربحي (5 يوليو 2015)

ربنا يسعدك اخي جمال ويبارك فيك
طمني شو صار معك بموضوع ناقل الحركة "الفتيس" ؟


----------

